

Idenux – Unlocking the World with Your Heart - Alesis_Novik
http://idenux.com

======
breitling
RBC bank in Canada is using this technology based on the concept of a unique
heartbeat to facilitate payments [1]. It is basically a wrist band with
NFC...but it sounds like it also monitors your heart beat to make sure you
really are the one wearing it.

[1] [http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/royal-bank-to-test-
out...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/royal-bank-to-test-out-toronto-
company-s-nymi-technology-1.2829259)

------
Alesis_Novik
Hi HackerNews,

I'm a co-founder of Idenux and we are excited to show you our ECG
(electrocardiogram - your heart signal) based biometric and healthcare
technology.

Idenux ECG is a software and hardware devkit on which you can build security
and healthcare applications. We are now taking sign-ups for the first batch of
devkits and are looking forward to any comments, questions or ideas you might
have.

Thanks!

~~~
deutronium
Hi, I'm curious how many bits of data you collect to represent a signature for
your heartbeat?

~~~
sutas
Hey,

we sample the data at 1kHz with 24bit precision and the final template takes
~25KB, which can be further compressed for an accuracy trade-off.

------
neil_s
This has so many potential use cases. Will be interesting to see if its target
market and that of HN intersect.

